# Fallo en epicentro phonics digital



## foc (Feb 5, 2013)

Hola compañeros necesito y me puedan hechar una mano con este problema.
Resulta y tengo este epicentro de car audio que no filtra las señales se supone y deberia dar unos bonitos bajos pero da a suu salida la señal tal cual se inyecta a su entrada y los controles de sweep y wide no varian el sonido para nada.
Cambie 2 operacionales que calentaban y nada, tiene 2 integrados de 16 pins pero borraron la matricula y no sabia como buscar los datasheets afortunadamente la placa trae serigrafiados los valores y numeros de los componentes, un integrado es el 4013 y el otro 5045 no dice mas nada solo los numeros el 5045 no lo encuentro esa es la razon de que nesecito una mano para ver que integrado es para buscar su datasheet reitero que ya lo busque como loco y nada  les adjunto unas fotos 

P D :La marca es phonics digital PD-BX digital bass reconstruction procesor y el dash o control remoto no hace su funcion pero esta en buen estado.


----------



## Maure91 (Abr 8, 2016)

Hola amigos, me da mucho gusto haber encontrado este grandioso foro, soy un entusiasta y aficionado a la electrónica, así que creo que llegue a buen lugar,  bueno pues al grano... 

Solicito su colaboración para saber como probar que estos pequeñines de 8 pines se encuentren funcionando correctamente  (BA4560, adjunto foto) y en su caso encontrarles algún sustituto por si llegara a encontrar alguno que no funcione bien, los mismos se encuentran montados en un epicentro de la marca audiocontrol, que como algunos han de saber, es un restaurador de bajos muy usado en audio automotriz, refuerza o inclusive como algunos mencionan, "inventa" frecuencias que en música que no tiene muchos tonos graves. 

Les dejo foto del susodicho en cuestión BA4560 227 H80 y del epicentro audiocontrol... Desde ya muchas gracias!!!


----------



## Maure91 (Abr 8, 2016)

Ante todo, una disculpa a la comunidad por revivir este tema tan viejo, pero bueno mi estimado, no se si ya hayas encontrado la solución a tu problema, pero te adjunto unas fotos de mi epicentro, es marca audiocontrol pero por lo visto es igualito al tuyo a excepción del trio de leds y del db chip... también soy de MX, saludos!


----------



## Lucho LP (Abr 8, 2016)

Maure91 dijo:


> Hola amigos, me da mucho gusto haber encontrado este grandioso foro, soy un entusiasta y aficionado a la electrónica, así que creo que llegue a buen lugar,  bueno pues al grano...
> 
> Solicito su colaboración para saber como probar que estos pequeñines de 8 pines se encuentren funcionando correctamente  (BA4560, adjunto foto) y en su caso encontrarles algún sustituto por si llegara a encontrar alguno que no funcione bien, los mismos se encuentran montados en un epicentro de la marca audiocontrol, que como algunos han de saber, es un restaurador de bajos muy usado en audio automotriz, refuerza o inclusive como algunos mencionan, "inventa" frecuencias que en música que no tiene muchos tonos graves.
> 
> Les dejo foto del susodicho en cuestión BA4560 227 H80 y del epicentro audiocontrol... Desde ya muchas gracias!!!



Porque sospechas de los operacionales?
Cual es la falla que presenta el aparato?

La forma de probar esos IC's es ir inyectando señal en el circuito y siguiendo su recorrido tomando mediciones para ver si se comporta como se lo espera... también midiendo las tensiones de alimentación.
Otra es sacarlos del impreso y utilizar el circuito de prueba que propone su fabricante en el datasheet... pero me parece demasiado.
Saludos!


----------



## Maure91 (Abr 9, 2016)

Lucho, sospecho de esos operacionales porque en una ocasión en otro epicentro que tuvo uno de mis amigos, de la misma marca que el mio, el técnico con el que llevó su aparato le diagnosticó que fallaba uno de esos BA4560, por lo que lo sustituyó por otro de otra placa de la marca audiocontrol, por decirlo así el epicentro quedó "original" y el aparato volvió a trabajar como debia, dando unos bajos hermosos; antes de eso, ese epicentro presentaba una falla bastante similar a la que presenta el mio... osea los bajos se escuchaban muy secos (como si los woofers estuvieran en un cajón sellado, siendo que es un cajón porteado) y la perilla del sweep y wide no modificaban el sonido que salia del procesador. Sin embargo, en mi epicentro (a comparación del del amigo del phonics digital que abrió este post, mi perilla del control remoto en cabina si modifica un poco el sonido, pero como menciono mas arriba, los bajos se oyen muy secos y como sin potencia... inclusive se escuchan un poco mas fuertes si conecto directamente el estereo al amplificador de bajos sin pasar por el epicentro. La cosa es que ese amigo que si pudo reparar su epicentro cambiando el componente mencionado, hace oidos sordos a mi petición de que me lleve con su técnico  , por eso es que recurrí a este H. foro


----------



## Maure91 (Abr 12, 2016)

Solo para actualizar el tema... atendiendo a la información proporcionada por quick cross, aparentemente el NTE928M es un buen remplazo para el BA4560. 

Estoy evaluando la posibilidad de armar un circuito probador de operacionales con información de aqui mismo del foro, comentare avances mas adelante, saludos!


----------

